# Un poco de atencion es lo que pido



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 5, 2010)

a veces Frustra saber que por ser chica, no me tomen en cuenta o duden de mi experiencia...

Frustra saber que se rian de mi cuando doy un diagnostico...
pero asi es la vida, mucho machismo se que hay en esta excelente catedra...

en fin tocara continuar con mi vida


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 5, 2010)

Cual es tu inquietud? a que te refiris,cuentanos...


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 5, 2010)

doy un diagnostico, dudan, explico, se rien, diseño algo y solo me miran con cara de "Gracias por participar" en fin...

si quieren eliminen este hilo, solo queria desahogarme un poco ya que veo en todos lados muy buenos proyectos aqui, mas sin embargo donde vivo dicen que a un profeta en su propia tierra no lo quieren...


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 5, 2010)

Bueno a veces pasa,que si pones un tema como por ejemplo "Que paso con tal usuario xxxxxx" tenes cientos de respuestas en un dia,pero a veces pasa de gente que abre un post,y desaparece,otros que quieren todo servido,yo a veces pongo respuestas o algo,y lo saltean,pero es parte del foro,lo que estoy en desacuerdo hasta ahora es la cantidad de posts que se crean por dia,y que no se usa el buscador,pero bueno,puede que tengas razon.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 5, 2010)

Hola eneigma electronica,  no se realmente a que te refieres, 

Pero el prestigio y la confianza se ganan. 
Si tu aportas, pierde cuidado que poco a pocos lograras el reconocimiento que quieres.

Saludos y no te desanimes que las cosas caen por su propio peso.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 5, 2010)

sabes Karapalida: te contare, revise un equipo de sonido Sony de un amigo en mi vecindario, tenia quemado el STK, obvio por el fallo de proteccion que da "POWER PROTECT / PUSH POWER" Indique la Falla y solo se rio de mi a quien consideraba mi amigo, lo llevo a un centro de servicio y le cobraron casi 49 $ US parte de lo que costo el equipo por mano de obra + garantia + revision cuando pudo hacerme caso y pagar unicamente 13 $ US

Cosas como estas o similares me han pasado estos ultimos meses y no se a que se deba mas sin embargo solo les pido a todos que cuando una chica diga algo por favor escuchenle. le haran un bien a ella.

En fin cosas asi pasan a veces y me dan ganas de echarlo todo a la basura (mi carrera)


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 5, 2010)

Una vez lei una cosa que pasa seguido,un usuario definio banda lateral superior como USB lo cual es correcto, pero sin aclarar que son siglas de "Upper Side Band" a lo cual otro se rio mucho diciendole que se confundio con USB (Universal Serial BUS),son pequeños casos de poca cortesia,ignorancia,al igual de los que leen siempre el ultimo mensaje de un tema,y critican o hacen comentarios maliciosos sin haber leido por lo menos las primeras paginas.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 5, 2010)

Gracias HERNAN y KARAPALIDA por leer mis lineas amargas... gracias ...

gracias Fogonazo por tu MP, por la intencion tambien


----------



## electrodan (Ene 5, 2010)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> sabes Karapalida: te contare, revise un equipo de sonido Sony de un amigo en mi vecindario, tenia quemado el STK, obvio por el fallo de proteccion que da "POWER PROTECT / PUSH POWER" Indique la Falla y solo se rio de mi a quien consideraba mi amigo, lo llevo a un centro de servicio y le cobraron casi 49 $ US parte de lo que costo el equipo por mano de obra + garantia + revision cuando pudo hacerme caso y pagar unicamente 13 $ US


Pues yo lo veo bastante obvio. Si lo lleva a un service no se lo van a reparar gratis. 
Yo que tu no me preocuparía, si no que lo tomaría como una oportunidad de aprender.


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 5, 2010)

Es verdad...

Ahora la gente se guia por lo que los otros dicen, no debemos ser asi, porque si cada uno se pone a escuchar la critica de cada uno, no se, no serviriamos para nada.


Saludos, y no te desanimes!


----------



## Dano (Ene 5, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Hola eneigma electronica,  no se realmente a que te refieres,
> 
> Pero el prestigio y la confianza se ganan.
> Si tu aportas, pierde cuidado que poco a pocos lograras el reconocimiento que quieres.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo, es cuestion de tiempo y de seguir haciendo lo que uno hace, esforzarce, estudiar, con eso ganarás prestigio y fama...


Saludos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Ene 5, 2010)

por mi. tienes toda mi atension ...... a mi me gusta el audio amo la secsion de audio 

y si escribo terrible ..¿que del amplio mundo de la electronica le allas  y te agrada mas ?????

digo para preguntarte  cuando se me atore algo


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 6, 2010)

es que si supieran que una se esfuerza en todo, manuales, datasheets, de todo...
memorizar cálculos y formulas para detectar fallas de funcionamiento.

Códigos e instrucciones para aplicaciones en PIC, demostrar y detectar fallas en equipos de audio, reparar y cambiar piezas SMD de portátiles y cambio de capacitores en Motherboars por hinchamiento, decirle al cliente que su Portátil tiene un daño en el procesador y que sera necesario cambiárselo pero desmontando toda la carcasa...

y para que te digan "que bonita blusa tenes..."  deberas que desiluciona un poco


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 6, 2010)

A veces es cierto que el esfuerzo se lo toma al reves,por ejemplo el año pasado cuando presentamos unos proyectos de una materia en mi universidad,un grupo de compañeros desarrollo un mp3 completo en base a un microcontrolador ARM,lcd touch-screen,targeta SD,etc,cuando se lo mostras a la gente y les decis que que hacerlo costo unos $ 350 ,muchos te dicen: ah!!! que tonto! pero si con $ 100 pesos te compras uno mucho mejor y armado!!!


----------



## electrodan (Ene 6, 2010)

Hernan83 dijo:


> A veces es cierto que el esfuerzo se lo toma al reves,por ejemplo el año pasado cuando presentamos unos proyectos de una materia en mi universidad,un grupo de compañeros desarrollo un mp3 completo en base a un microcontrolador ARM,lcd touch-screen,targeta SD,etc,cuando se lo mostras a la gente y les decis que que hacerlo costo unos $ 350 ,muchos te dicen: ah!!! que tonto! pero si con $ 100 pesos te compras uno mucho mejor y armado!!!


Y es que eso último es verdad. Pero algo como eso la mayoría de gente que no sabe del tema no lo puede apreciar, solo mira el aparato, no el diseño y la construcción.


----------



## kueyar (Ene 6, 2010)

*enigmaelectronica*

Acabo de registrarme en este Foro y me llamó la atención el encabezamiento de su mensaje.

En estos momentos estoy apurado en el tiempo,  por eso no me puedo extender mucho en el comentario.

Le adjunto dos páginas de un artículo que publicamos en una revista que se llama *Taller de Electrónica*, que tiene circulación en Colombia y en la que le dedicamos un pequeño homenaje a la mujer que se desempeña en ese campo, empezando por mi esposa (no se registra en el articulo) pero que ejerce como técnica aeroportuaria en el aeropuerto internacional José Maria Córdoba en Rionegro Antioquia Colombia.

Un abrazo para todos! 


Omar Cuellar


----------



## panama1974 (Ene 6, 2010)

La verdad que la mayoria de los hombres somos machistas , es muy raro ver a una dama en trabajos de electronica , mecanica , electricidad etc ,las mujeres por solo ver un raton se asustan y gritan ( no todas hacen eso ) y se inmaginan trabajando electronica y les da un correntaso de 120 voltios enseguida no quieren saber mas de eso ,no quiero decir que no lo puedan hacer y al contrario ellas estan abarcando el campo de arquitectas , ingenieras , ingeniaras electronica  etc y estan desplazando a los caballeros , salu2.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 6, 2010)

panama1974 dijo:


> La verdad que la mayoria de los hombres somos machistas , es muy raro ver a una dama en trabajos de electronica , mecanica , electricidad etc ,las mujeres por solo ver un raton se asustan y gritan ( no todas hacen eso ) y se inmaginan trabajando electronica y les da un correntaso de 120 voltios enseguida no quieren saber mas de eso ,no quiero decir que no lo puedan hacer y al contrario ellas estan abarcando el campo de arquitectas , ingenieras , ingeniaras electronica  etc y estan desplazando a los caballeros , salu2.


Creo que además de hombres hay también muchas mujeres machistas.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 6, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Creo que además de hombres hay también muchas mujeres machistas.


Mas que eso, las propias mujeres son mas machistas que los hombres.


----------



## eserock (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola enigmaelectronica

Mira el problema en general  en muchos lugares  con la electronica es que cuando empeizas seas mujer, hombre o quimera es el mismo, te consideran con poca experiencia  aunque tengas los conocimientos, los aportes que haces son  casi en su totalidad descartados, y es cierto  muchos de nuestros conocimientos no estan completos y tenemos que ir ampliandolos, pero que pasa si eres una persona preparada y adquieres conocimiento que a la vuelta de algun tiempo te reconoceran  por ello , solo debes tener paciencia y eso si aprende algo nuevo cada dia  y lo mas importante aplicalo. Yo tarde muchos años en un lugar trabajando para que empezaran a aplicar las cosas que yo proponia,  y solo dure un año mas en ese empleo. Lo cierto es que hay grupos de trabajo en donde dicen  si las cosas funcionan asi, dejemoslas asi para que meternos en problemas con cambios que quien sabe si funcionaran, contra eso hay que luchar muchisimo
animo  que las  gentes que nos dedicamos a la electronica tenemos que ser arriesgados pero al mismo tiempo  mesurados.

PD. no se metean en problemas de quen es mas machista, mejor demos apoyo a quien lo necesita


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 6, 2010)

Creo que la culpa de esto la tiene principalmente los juguetes sexistas

porqué por navidad los niños reciben esto:







Y las niñas esto?:




http://palabrademujer.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/cocina.jpg


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 6, 2010)

JaJaJa  es verdad,es algo que se nos impone desde chicos...si hay un ingeniero o constructor generalmente es varon,y para la mujer dejamos lo demas...


----------



## unleased! (Ene 6, 2010)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> sabes Karapalida: te contare, revise un equipo de sonido Sony de un amigo en mi vecindario, tenia quemado el STK, obvio por el fallo de proteccion que da "POWER PROTECT / PUSH POWER" Indique la Falla y solo se rio de mi a quien consideraba mi amigo, lo llevo a un centro de servicio y le cobraron casi 49 $ US parte de lo que costo el equipo por mano de obra + garantia + revision cuando pudo hacerme caso y pagar unicamente 13 $ US


Y por eso estas mal? porque tu "amigo" es gilipollas? Riete tu de el porque tuvo que pagar mas.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> es que si supieran que una se esfuerza en todo, manuales, datasheets, de todo...
> memorizar cálculos y formulas para detectar fallas de funcionamiento.
> 
> Códigos e instrucciones para aplicaciones en PIC, demostrar y detectar fallas en equipos de audio, reparar y cambiar piezas SMD de portátiles y cambio de capacitores en Motherboars por hinchamiento, decirle al cliente que su Portátil tiene un daño en el procesador y que sera necesario cambiárselo pero desmontando toda la carcasa...
> ...


 Como dijo una vez quién me aprendió el oficio "Debes ser rápido reparando, si se lia mucho la cosa dalo como no reparable."

Moraleja: Vale mas tu tiempo que el material, por lo que dedicar mas tiempo del necesario para una reparación es dinero perdido.

PD: puede que en ese momento la blusa te quedase bién


Eduardo dijo:


> Mas que eso, las propias mujeres son mas machistas que los hombres.


no lo pillo...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 6, 2010)

yes.. y había visto ejemplos más sexistas, pero ya no encontre foto...
creo que el govierno los ha retirado 

de todas formas, pocas personas le regalarían a su hija un juego de electrónica...
ni aunque su padre fuera un apasionado de la electrónica

si fuera chico pensaría que vale la pena, pero si es chica tal vez ni lo pensaría...

mi tio estudio fisicas  con especialidad en electronica. el me enseñó casi todo lo que se de programación y electrónica digita.

el otro dia vinieron a mi casa y le enseñé a sus dos hijos mi habitación.
pregunté: os gusta mi habitación? 

mi primo dijo: si! hay muchos cables!!
mi prima dijo: no me gusta *eso es cosa de chicos*

con esas mismas palabras

tal vez por tradición la gente piense que las chicas no tienen capacidad para
ese tipo de cosas.
cuantos miembros hay en el foro 74.000?  cuantas chicas?

por qué no abrimos un post con una  encuesta:

eres chico o chica?

que resultados obtendríamos? porqué?

saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 6, 2010)

Sabes que, es verdad lo que dices, muy pocas chicas se interesan por la electronica.

Yo en lo personal conozco a una sola chica que se interesa por la electronica



Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 6, 2010)

No quiero ser machista, 

pero este tema o almenos el titulo del topic, se debe repetir en todos los foros, mecanica, astronomia, ciencias etc. 
Ya que las mujeres por lo general "piden mas atencion",  

Veamos, si un amigo tiene un aparato roto, ruego a dios no me pida que se lo repare, porque misteriosamente siempre sale mal, o no conseguis repuesto o algo pasa y terminas trabajando muchisimo, demorandote, quedando mal etc, etc. 

Siempre te va a pasar eso con gente que sabe mas o tiene mas chapa que vos.

Ahora si solo por ser mujer te sentis discriminada o sin reconocimiento, no nos heches la culpa a los hombres, ya que son las mujeres que se aprovechan de nuestra "Nobleza" para no hacer nada que conlleve un esfuerzo fisico io mental.

Mi amor me conectas el DVD que yo no se, me hago lio con tanto cable. 
Mi amor podes cambiar la lamparita que le tengo terror a la electricidad.
Mi vida podes ponerle liquido refrigerante al auto que yo no puedo abrir el capot. 
Vos que sos buen compañero, me destrabas la impresora.
Podes buscar en esta pila de papeles el formulario f184, que acabo de perder el lente de contacto vos si que sos un amigo. 
Y un sinumero mas de situaciones similares.

En fin, todo esto a generado en el Hombre una sensacion, de que el genero femenino es bastante "Inutil" en algunas cuestiones, en este caso la electronica. 

Saludos

PD: No tiene la culpa el chancho sino el que le da de comer.


----------



## Fortivo (Ene 6, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> Sabes que, es verdad lo que dices, muy pocas chicas se interesan por la electronica.
> 
> Yo en lo personal conozco a una sola chica que se interesa por la electronica
> 
> ...



yo tambien conosco solo a una , pero segun ella que lo estudia ''se metio porque no vio otra cosa '' y tambien le he oido un ''no se porque me meti en este curso si no entiendo ni papa..'' 

PD: no digo que todas sean =


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Ene 6, 2010)

a que cosas no... hombres...
pero en fin, uno necesita del otro, naturaleza tal vez o costumbre!.
nunca he entendido porque hacen esos con las mujeres, yo tengo amigas muy preciadas que son ingenieras electronicas muy buenas (en conocimientos) y con experiencia.
yo apoyo mucho a la mujer, en que ellas lo pueden hacer, venga, si yo hacer un pastel de moka, reparar una PC, casi ingeniero en electricidad, y educar a señoritas... porque la mujer no!
encerio, entiendan y escuchen a las mujeres, recuerden: detras de un gran hombre simpre esta una bella mujer, pero tambien puede saber de electronica 
ojo chavos!
comprendan a las mujeres, entiendelas, porque recuerden, si el hombre es cabron la mujer es maaaas aun, estan hechas de las costillas del hombre  
ajajajaja

PD. es metafora!


----------



## Don Barredora (Ene 6, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encuesta-genero-12707/


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 7, 2010)

> Ahora si solo por ser mujer te sentis discriminada o sin reconocimiento, no nos heches la culpa a los hombres, ya que son las mujeres que se aprovechan de nuestra "Nobleza" para no hacer nada que conlleve un esfuerzo fisico io mental.



Yo no me aprovecho de nadie, lo siento si alguna de tus amiguitas te ha jugado la vuelta, soy ruda y soy enérgica, aunque a veces expreso mas los sentimientos.

Gracias a quienes me apoyaron y dieron algo de fuerzas a mi carrera, y al que publico la revista en colombia, dichoso que tiene una compañera que le puede ayudar. Felicidades ehhh! buen dato.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 7, 2010)

jajaja  alguna de tus amiguitas...

un clasico

Saludos 

PD: be happy


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 7, 2010)

Estando en 5to año de Ingenieria Electronica,te puedo decir que el año pasado en un curso de 50 solo habia una sola mujer,y el comentario que mas se escuchaba era el de decir: "si aprueba todo pero todo mecanico nomas,no razona,electronica no sabe,solo sabe resolver problemas matematicos aplicados a la electronica" 

Cuando hacian un trabajo practico y estaba ella,solo la limitaban a que haga el informe escrito del proyecto o alguna colaboracion,como por ejemplo vos busca las hojas de datos,buscate las resistencias,etc


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 7, 2010)

> Cuando hacian un trabajo practico y estaba ella,solo la limitaban a que haga el informe escrito del proyecto o alguna colaboracion,como por ejemplo vos busca las hojas de datos,buscate las resistencias,etc


 
y te quejas? si hace lo más aburrido por ti!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2010)

hola, no he leido en detalle todo el tema, pero el principio parecia que fue referente a algo aqui en el foro.
y por enigmaelectronica uno no sabe si sos mujer o hombre.......o mas o menos .

respecto de el tema de que se rian de ti EN LA VIDA REAL , lee algunos de los temas que he abierto yo, veras que si , la vida real es dura, puedes ser bien hombre, con mucho pelo y cara fea que igual tendras problemas, falta de confianza y abuso.
es asi el mundo, un sinverguenza deja la duda para todos.

pero el tema de sexos, tambien es real, si te ha gustado un area tecnica, las cuales en general son para hombres deberas CON ASTUCIA E INTELIGENCIA ir haciendote un camino.

fijate que seguro descubriras muchos oficios de mujeres en lso cuales un hombre sera mal visto.
es asi, uno lo sabe desde el principio.
yo, podria decirle a algunas clientas mias que soy ginecologo........pero me veran con mala cara.
o que depilo entrepiernas.......seguro tendre problemas.

y bueno, te mandare un MP con un temita por si te sirve, te mando un saludo.

pero ten en cuenta que esete mundo no es facil para nadie, ni para lso que tienen fortuna, ahi esta el loco de fort en argentina, o la britny spears en yankilandia, y en vez de disfrutar su s millones andan haciendo pavadas.

dificl este mundo, yo varias vecs quise volver a la casa de mi mama a ver si podia volver a que me mantenga como hace 30 años pero siempre me saco cagando aceite.........es mala la gente .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2010)

Mark TLLZ dijo:


> ...*yo apoyo mucho a la mujer*...



      

Bueno...intimidades no!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola a todos en el hilo y especialmente a Engimaelectrónica...

la verdad es que me llamó mucho la atención el post...y entiendo perfectamente lo que puede sentir nuestra querida amiga del foro...

ahora bien, sin intenciones de ofenderte, la desacreditación nos ha pasado a todos...tanto hombres como mujeres y seguirá pasando.

si ese amigo tuyo no creyó en tí y pagó 3.769 (49/13 = 3.769) veces más el arreglo de su equipo...te digo 2 cosas:

1) no es tu amigo

2) ya pagó por el error que cometió al no escucharte

te dejo 1 abrazo amiga mía


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola.

Estoy casi de acuerdo con DJ DRACO, a todos nos ha ocurrido, y sobre todo con las personas que más conocemos, ya que esas personas no nos ven como profesionales (independientemente de la profesión), nos ven como si nunca hubieramos hecho algo por la vida.
Yo te digo que no sea tu amigo (no soy tan drástico).

No te digo que te acostumbres, sino, que sepas sobre llevar estas situaciones de la mejor manera (ya que lamentablemente se repiten).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 7, 2010)

No termino de entender por qué decís "casi de acuerdo" si concordamos en todo.

Yo les digo que una persona que no respeta tu sabiduria en un área, y que además ni te pregunta cómo se puede resolver, aunque sea por compromiso...

...no es un buen amigo...y un mal amigo no es un amigo.

saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 7, 2010)

A veces las personas cometen "errores", pero eso no significa que no pueda ser tu amigo/a por eso.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 7, 2010)

error es romper el equipo....

...no creer que puede repararlo sólo por ser mujer...

eso no es error, es desconfianza...eso es feo.

para qué mostrarle el equipo si luego no va a creer que puede reparalo???


----------



## Ricardo Martin (Ene 8, 2010)

No te desanimes. Eso implica que eres el doble de valiosa: a) Porque tu conoces tu diagnostico b)Porque eres mujer. 
Me explico los clientes dudan en diversos grados ante el diagnostico pero ademas en tu caso no dicen : Es el Ingeniero oTecnico sino que dicen es mujer . O sea representas a todas de tu genero. A mi me ha tocado conocer ingenieras valiosisimas en Pemex pero otras no. ( Pero es igual en los hombres  allá mismo en Plataforma.) Adelante que la lucha es doble para tí. Un saludo grandote adelante.


----------



## Polioxyde (Ene 8, 2010)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> En fin cosas asi pasan a veces y me dan ganas de echarlo todo a la basura (mi carrera)



Si hicieras eso les darias la razón...

No te desanimes, mi mujes es tecnico informatico, y cuando va a reparar algun equipo siempre dicen: Anda! Una mujer! 
Es triste pero cierto, siempre hay prejuicios por el sexo y te valoran por eso en vez de por tus conocimientos.
Y eso que aqui en España hemos avanzado mucho en estos temas...

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 8, 2010)

lo que yo haría en tu lugar es...

no volver a dar diagnósticos ni nada a nadie sobretodo amigos y familia)

les puedes decir:

queres que lo arregle???...ok dejamelo y buscalo en 5 días...y además les cobrás bien cobrado...

eso hago yo desde hace tiempo.

saludos.


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 8, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> lo que yo haría en tu lugar es...
> 
> no volver a dar diagnósticos ni nada a nadie sobretodo amigos y familia)
> 
> ...


 
Hola !Exactamente!! opino igual , las horas de trabajo a veces son varias y los conocimientos valen !
Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 9, 2010)

parece mentira pero entre ayer y hoy tuve 2 casos similares:

nadie sabe mejor que mi familia lo que se de electronica, y mecatronica...no soy experto pero me doy maña...y han visto ya muchos inventos y aparatos funcionales....

ayer mi madre se destinaba a cocer (ropa) cuando se le cae al piso el pedal acelerador del motor de la máquina de cocer. el mismo se partio y algunas cositas saltaron...me puse a revisarlo y no dejaba de decir:

"no lo toques mas que lo vas a romper...llevalo al técnico"

en 10 minutos lo arreglé y funcionó barbaro...y ni le cobre...entienden???

luego me agradeció...


hoy paso algo similar con un telefono.

saludos.


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 9, 2010)

Jajaj lo mio es parecido tambien con la diferencia que mi vieja me tiene fe , pero siempre que se rompe algo en casa trato de arreglarlo yo


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 9, 2010)

En lo personal me tiene sin cuidado si me agradecen o no... ya que yo di lo que consideraba necesario, el solicitar un agradecimiento a cambio se me hace egoista

Ya a la otra persona le tocara decidir si toma en cuenta mi sugerencia o busca otra.... si me guiara por el numero de felicitaciones que he recibido le cobraria a dios por darle asesorias y por el contrario ... si me guiara por el numero de mentadas que me han dado entonces me habria suicidado hace mucho....


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 9, 2010)

Hernan83 dijo:


> Una vez lei una cosa que pasa seguido,un usuario definio banda lateral superior como USB lo cual es correcto, pero sin aclarar que son siglas de "Upper Side Band" a lo cual otro se rio mucho diciendole que se confundio con USB (Universal Serial BUS),son pequeños casos de poca cortesia,ignorancia,al igual de los que leen siempre el ultimo mensaje de un tema,y critican o hacen comentarios maliciosos sin haber leido por lo menos las primeras paginas.


 
Jajaja.. Ese fui yo. 

Y no me rei por burlarme, enserio creí que se había equivocado.
(pude haber corregido y/o editado, pero así lo deje)

No me molesta, gracias por citarme Hernan83.

Click..


----------



## electrodan (Ene 9, 2010)

Filosofando un poco, en general solo se toman esos casos cuando el que se rió estaba equivocado. Pero si en realidad la corrección es correcta (en principio el que responde cree siempre que es correcta) seguramente no lo criticarían. Aunque la intención y el acto fueron exactamente los mismos.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 9, 2010)

See.
Ya crecí.

Ánimo enigmaelectrónica. Si te gusta lo que haces, lo comprendes, lo desarrollas, lo haces bien y te da satisfacción; hazlo con la alegría que te caracteríce!

A mi me agrada saber que existen chicas que sean muy listas, inteligentes. Me impresionan terriblemente.

Lindo cerebro el tuyo, cuanto por lo que sabes??

Click..


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ene 9, 2010)

Enigma,tengo un amigo cuyas especialidades son : Mec.Hidraulico de Aviacion y Tec.en Refrigeracion.Su bonita y gentil Sra.Esposa es una experimentada y versatil Tecn.Electronica en Sist.de Audio/Video y otros,cuyas reparaciones las efectua exitosamente en su hogar.- En sus comienzos y recien casada,ella atendia personalmente a los clientes y sus artefactos,pero,estos al notar que se trataba de una mujer huian con alguna tonta excusa.¿Solucion? Instruyo a su marido sobre la entrevista ''tipica'' y posible diagnostico al cliente en la receptacion de un aparato y hasta la fecha todos felices,pues,ella estoicamente asumio el rol del ''Fantasma de la Opera'' digitando habilmente su ''Tocata y Fuga''desde las sombras,mientras su marido es fervientemente ovacionado como el mejor Tecnico Electronico en 100Kms.a la redonda.-


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 10, 2010)

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> Enigma,tengo un amigo cuyas especialidades son : Mec.Hidraulico de Aviacion y Tec.en Refrigeracion.Su bonita y gentil Sra.Esposa es una experimentada y versatil Tecn.Electronica en Sist.de Audio/Video y otros,cuyas reparaciones las efectua exitosamente en su hogar.- En sus comienzos y recien casada,ella atendia personalmente a los clientes y sus artefactos,pero,estos al notar que se trataba de una mujer huian con alguna tonta excusa.¿Solucion? Instruyo a su marido sobre la entrevista ''tipica'' y posible diagnostico al cliente en la receptacion de un aparato y hasta la fecha todos felices,pues,ella estoicamente asumio el rol del ''Fantasma de la Opera'' digitando habilmente su ''Tocata y Fuga''desde las sombras,mientras su marido es fervientemente ovacionado como el mejor Tecnico Electronico en 100Kms.a la redonda.-


 

Eso lo hacía Marge en un campítulo de los simpsons 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Please_Homer,_Don't_Hammer_'Em...


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 10, 2010)

Ok CRONOS1970 ya esta aclarada la situacion!! Todo bien!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 11, 2010)

Si. No hay problema Hernan83. Un abrazo a todos. Y un besito a enigmaelectronica.. duro con la electrónica!

Click..


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 12, 2010)

> lo que yo haría en tu lugar es...
> 
> no volver a dar diagnósticos ni nada a nadie sobretodo amigos y familia)
> 
> ...



Hice eso y solamente risas...

peor ni modo pareciera no ser mi amigo el payaso ese pero se que pronto volvera a pedirme que le vea su Diskman...

Gracias por sus comentarios muchachos.... cuidense


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2010)

Como muchos te han dicho ya, pareces una muchacha hábil e inteligente...lo que el resto piense no importa aqui.

La idea es que hagas lo que sabes y te gusta mientras te guste hacerlo...

Los demás se van a ir dando cuenta del valor de tus conocimientos...y pronto todo lo que se les rompa te lo darán para que lo arregles.

una preguntita: Ya le dijiste a tu "amigo" que si lo arreglabas vos le hubiese costado 3.769 veces menos??

un abrazo


----------



## jreyes (Ene 12, 2010)

Bien dicen que nadie es profeta en su tierra. Sin embargo, no queda más que demostrar una y otra vez lo capacitado que puede estar uno.

Sólo espero que no le suceda algún día algo así: "tanto que me amononé para verme linda y ni siquiera lo notó".


Adiosín...!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2010)

"adiosín" suena muy Ned Flanders...

es solo una observación...


pero es cierto que vale la pena demostrar a cada momento lo que uno sabe...por eso es necesario seguir estudiando y aprendiendo.

saludos.


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 12, 2010)

No hay que bajar los brazos y hacer oídos sordos a la gente ignorante, cuando alguien te dice algo que te desilusiona no hay que escucharla, se que no es facil pero peor sería escucharlo y andar pensando en eso que te dijo... Pasa que en este mundo a la mayoría de las mujeres se las toma como un ama de casa y listo... Y no es así las mujeres son tan capaces como los hombres, y que una chica estudie electrónica yo le prestaría más atención que a un chico, no hay muchas chicas que le guste electrónica y las pocas que hay es porque les apasiona profundamente... No hay que ponerse mal, hay que seguir adelante y con el tiempo y el esfuerzo conseguirás el respeto que de verdad mereces...

Saludos!!


----------

